# Relaxing in our new thermal from Auntie Elaine!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We got a package from our lovely Auntie Elaine!!! I was so excited to try them on! And we finally have one nice spring day, so the chi's all wanted to hang out together on their big comfy Bessie and Barnie bed. 

Even Mimi was included for once, I was shocked! Lola even sat next to her, wow!!!

Sisterly love....









The 4lb club 









Group shot!!









Brothers!









Waiting for daddy to get home









My Lola bear....









Little miss meemers









Mojo and Mimi









My loves!!









What's all that noise?









Just relaxing all together!












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Awwwwww. These pics are adorable!!!!! I'm so glad Mimi and Lola are starting to get along! Awesome. I knew it would happen eventually. Love the matching thermals. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh the group pictures in their matching boy-girl outfits is too cute. Love your new clothes. We got our package today too! Love Auntie Elaine!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Adorable pups!! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Awwwwww. These pics are adorable!!!!! I'm so glad Mimi and Lola are starting to get along! Awesome. I knew it would happen eventually. Love the matching thermals.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Girl me too! This is the first time I actually got a pic of them without Lola growling. Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Oh the group pictures in their matching boy-girl outfits is too cute. Love your new clothes. We got our package today too! Love Auntie Elaine!


Thanks! I get a lot of use out of the thermals, great for layering too! 
I love your new outfits too!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bruner (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww, they're all so beautiful [and handsome]! Love the matching outfits!


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

My goodness! They're all so sweet! I just wanna give them all big kisses.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

They look awesome in their new thermals! I especially like the peace sign one on the boys. Awesome that Lola is making some progress with her new sibling too. All in good time!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

SO cute! What bed is that? I like it..


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Bruner said:


> Aww, they're all so beautiful [and handsome]! Love the matching outfits!


Thank you! I was so excited they came in today and fit perfectly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pixidust4208 said:


> My goodness! They're all so sweet! I just wanna give them all big kisses.


Awwww thank you. 
They send kisses back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> They look awesome in their new thermals! I especially like the peace sign one on the boys. Awesome that Lola is making some progress with her new sibling too. All in good time!


Thanks Krystal! That one is my favorite too! The boys also have the pink one the girls are wearing in tan! 
Finally Lola is kinda coming around, about time!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> SO cute! What bed is that? I like it..


Thank you! It's an xs round bed by Bessie and Barnie. Leo got it last year as a neuter present! It's really soft and the entire thing is washable which is a plus! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you! It's an xs round bed by Bessie and Barnie. Leo got it last year as a neuter present! It's really soft and the entire thing is washable which is a plus!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nice. I will have to look into it. Sorry, I just saw that you posted what bed it was in the original post.. ha ha. I skimmed the words but skipped to your super cute pictures! whoops...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> Nice. I will have to look into it. Sorry, I just saw that you posted what bed it was in the original post.. ha ha. I skimmed the words but skipped to your super cute pictures! whoops...


Haha, no worries!! Glad you enjoyed the pictures!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Great pics ! its so nice to see all 4 of them together . The thermals look great on all your babies . i know you were unsure about what size to get Mojo .... looks like a perfect fit !! 
Latte has the same love and rock thermals. xxs fits her perfect. ( actually, i love the thermals so much on Latte, i got her one in every pattern , around 6 or so in all )but i think the xs is too tight on Minnie and the s is too big... same with Tootsie, the M is too tight, the L too big.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW!!! Zorana, your pack is fabulous!! Such great shot!!! I know you had so much fun taking them! I'm loving the sisterly love. <3 BTW, that bed they are chillin' on is too cool! You have just got a little slice of heaven going on!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> Great pics ! its so nice to see all 4 of them together . The thermals look great on all your babies . i know you were unsure about what size to get Mojo .... looks like a perfect fit !!
> Latte has the same love and rock thermals. xxs fits her perfect. ( actually, i love the thermals so much on Latte, i got her one in every pattern , around 6 or so in all )but i think the xs is too tight on Minnie and the s is too big... same with Tootsie, the M is too tight, the L too big.


Thank you so much for everything Elaine! I love it all, the fit is perfect for all 4 babies! Mojo is officially a small and not a medium in those tops and now I can order more since I know his size! 

I can't wait to see pics of ur girls in their new outfits!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> WOW!!! Zorana, your pack is fabulous!! Such great shot!!! I know you had so much fun taking them! I'm loving the sisterly love. <3 BTW, that bed they are chillin' on is too cool! You have just got a little slice of heaven going on!


Thank you Tina!! My pack is finally compete with the addition of crazy Mimi! It was so nice to take pics of all 4 without any growling or snapping going on, looks like the door by the balcony is neutral territory! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

They are so cute in their thermals, I bet they keep them warm! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh Zorana, look at baby Mimi hanging with the big kids! She is growing up way too fast! What adorable pictures!. Love them all! Definitely an awww moment!


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

Where did you get the thermals from they are adorable! I've been trying to avoid ordering clothes online but tide is too little for all the clothes in store 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are all so precious!! Love the new thermals!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

And I'm loving that bed!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Where can I find that bed?


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

TLI said:


> Where can I find that bed?


& does it come in pink???? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

I think we wil hav 2 put thermals on our next shopping list!! Ur pups make them look way 2 cute!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

oh finally!! 
They are soooo gorgeous, I love your pack!
Those peace thermals are super cool. And Mimi matching Lola with her love and rock is so precious!
I am glad you post pics, now I can start my day with the right foot <3
xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome photos! Love the matching outfits all together. I got my Aunty Elaina Package yesterday too but have not had time to open it yet!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh gosh, these made me aww out loud! X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

So gorgeous, all of it - the babies, the thermals, spunky collars & tags and a bed to die for, I'm so jealous. I love the extra little heart on The Divine Miss M's thermal.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh yes I forgot to mention the collars dee! Chunky funky collars - love them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hehehe I was just looking at the way TDMM is laying on the bed, so similar to Little Jack, the way their tiny bodies/bones are so flexible, they flop around like a little sack full of wheat with legs always just all over the place  It's going to break my heart this time when the "puppiness" goes, knowing it's the last time I'll experience it ... gotta take more pics, maybe even a vid before it's all gone & all that's left is "doginess".


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LBChi said:


> They are so cute in their thermals, I bet they keep them warm!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you!! They are great for layering!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lupita's mom said:


> Oh Zorana, look at baby Mimi hanging with the big kids! She is growing up way too fast! What adorable pictures!. Love them all! Definitely an awww moment!


I know, she's not a baby anymore! She's been eating Fromm with the others, running around, peeing on the paper, and even going up the stairs! She a big (little) girl now!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Meg&Titus said:


> Where did you get the thermals from they are adorable! I've been trying to avoid ordering clothes online but tide is too little for all the clothes in store
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I ordered them from Elaine (elaina) on here, she sells items in euc (excellent used condition). A ton of us buy from her! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> They are all so precious!! Love the new thermals!!


Thank you!!
Haha, T!! No more beds!! It's by Bessie and Barnie, I bought it at Woof life, but you can order it online directly from them, they have all kinds of patterns and fabric- Even animals prints! All handmade to order girl!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

paynee's said:


> I think we wil hav 2 put thermals on our next shopping list!! Ur pups make them look way 2 cute!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you! I just love them! Light weight, you can layer em, they're great!! Oh and the bed comes in all kinds of prints, fabrics and colors! Google Bessie and Barnie beds!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> oh finally!!
> They are soooo gorgeous, I love your pack!
> Those peace thermals are super cool. And Mimi matching Lola with her love and rock is so precious!
> I am glad you post pics, now I can start my day with the right foot <3
> ...


Awwww twin! I'm glad my babies made your day!! Mimi is growing up too fast! She learned how to walk on a harness yesterday!!
I think karma and Laska would look amazing in the rock love thermals!! 
Hope ur having a fabulous day doll!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Awesome photos! Love the matching outfits all together. I got my Aunty Elaina Package yesterday too but have not had time to open it yet!


Thanks!! I can't wait to see what you got! Elaine is the bomb, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Oh gosh, these made me aww out loud! X
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Rachel! They were being so good yesterday!! 
How is honey doing??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> So gorgeous, all of it - the babies, the thermals, spunky collars & tags and a bed to die for, I'm so jealous. I love the extra little heart on The Divine Miss M's thermal.


Awe thanks Di! I love the TDMM abbreviation! Lol. 
That's was Leo's neuter present from mommy since he was such a good boy! Do u see how big Mimi is now?? She acts like a big girl! 
You know I love my dog collars! Greenbelts is my favorite etsy shop! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

AussieLass said:


> Hehehe I was just looking at the way TDMM is laying on the bed, so similar to Little Jack, the way their tiny bodies/bones are so flexible, they flop around like a little sack full of wheat with legs always just all over the place  It's going to break my heart this time when the "puppiness" goes, knowing it's the last time I'll experience it ... gotta take more pics, maybe even a vid before it's all gone & all that's left is "doginess".


Ha! I always say she doesn't have a spine, she's just rolls around! Leo plays so rough with her and she just flops around like its no big deal! I wish she could stay like this forever. I wish you would post pics or at least send them to me so I can oooohhh and aaaahhh over him!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I have one being made as I type. :lol: Another one like the newest faux fur bed. She's going to make it thicker. The cushion will be an insert, and the faux fur will be a zippered cover. I love the one I have. So I had to have another one. :lol: The next bed on my list is the one in your pics. It looks like a soft minky fabric?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I have one being made as I type. :lol: Another one like the newest faux fur bed. She's going to make it thicker. The cushion will be an insert, and the faux fur will be a zippered cover. I love the one I have. So I had to have another one. :lol: The next bed on my list is the one in your pics. It looks like a soft minky fabric?


That doesn't surprise me!! Lol. Sounds very nice! I think it's called rosebud fabric? Or something like that? It's really really soft. It washes easy too which is nice. You can get it made in a minky shag too! The options are endless, you will love it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> That doesn't surprise me!! Lol. Sounds very nice! I think it's called rosebud fabric? Or something like that? It's really really soft. It washes easy too which is nice. You can get it made in a minky shag too! The options are endless, you will love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did go through some of their beds and toss the older ones we never use anymore. Figured I had to replace their spots.  :lol: 

I love that bed you have!! And the models make it even more gorgeous!! I browsed briefly last night. I noticed several options, even shapes. Price wasnt too bad either. Which size is the one in your pics?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I did go through some of their beds and toss the older ones we never use anymore. Figured I had to replace their spots.  :lol:
> 
> I love that bed you have!! And the models make it even more gorgeous!! I browsed briefly last night. I noticed several options, even shapes. Price wasnt too bad either. Which size is the one in your pics?


They were really working the camera yesterday! I love cleaning out the old to make room for the new!! 
I think mine is the xs (24") round, and I wanna say I paid about $120 for it last summer the day after Leo got neutered it still looks new after lots and lots of washes. The cushion goes right in the machine too!! It's everyone's favorite bed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I just hid a few of their original beds in the bin - had to pile heaps of misc rubbish on top, HWMNBO would've gone off his nut at me if he'd found them in the trash lol.


----------



## louie (Mar 28, 2013)

thats awsome


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> They were really working the camera yesterday! I love cleaning out the old to make room for the new!!
> I think mine is the xs (24") round, and I wanna say I paid about $120 for it last summer the day after Leo got neutered it still looks new after lots and lots of washes. The cushion goes right in the machine too!! It's everyone's favorite bed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They don't even have to work the camera. They are just too cute!! :daisy:

I started a total house Reno over a year ago. Contractor ran out of money, took off 3/4 way through. Another story. Boring, trust me. :lol: Anyway, I had to pretty much move out, and back in. Everything in boxes, bags, etc. Got rid of many things because my decor is changing with the Reno. Since it isn't completed, things are still in boxes, and scattered throughout closets, etc. until the house in finished. I was under the weather Sunday, so I went through some of the beds. I order the ocassional bed that for whatever reason they don't like. No sense in keeping them, so they went in the garbage. I usually donate, but things have been so busy that I selfishly tossed em'. I keep out about 4/5 beds throughout the house. So I like to have 10 at least. That way I don't have to wash them immediately when I change them out. Okay, enough of my bed chatter. :lol: Short version, the B&B is next on my list.  Another selling factor is you mentioning it washes well. Thanks, hun!! xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> I just hid a few of their original beds in the bin - had to pile heaps of misc rubbish on top, HWMNBO would've gone off his nut at me if he'd found them in the trash lol.


Too funny! I remember those days. I decided DH needed to go because he was putting a damper on my shopping obsession.  Joking, of course. :lol:


----------



## Owl (Sep 11, 2011)

I am SO obsessed with your 4!!! OMG! Could they be ANY cuter? Love their thermals! The Peace symbols ones are adorable!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> They don't even have to work the camera. They are just too cute!! :daisy:
> 
> I started a total house Reno over a year ago. Contractor ran out of money, took off 3/4 way through. Another story. Boring, trust me. :lol: Anyway, I had to pretty much move out, and back in. Everything in boxes, bags, etc. Got rid of many things because my decor is changing with the Reno. Since it isn't completed, things are still in boxes, and scattered throughout closets, etc. until the house in finished. I was under the weather Sunday, so I went through some of the beds. I order the ocassional bed that for whatever reason they don't like. No sense in keeping them, so they went in the garbage. I usually donate, but things have been so busy that I selfishly tossed em'. I keep out about 4/5 beds throughout the house. So I like to have 10 at least. That way I don't have to wash them immediately when I change them out. Okay, enough of my bed chatter. :lol: Short version, the B&B is next on my list.  Another selling factor is you mentioning it washes well. Thanks, hun!! xxx


Oh yikes T! That's terrible, I can't even imagine what that was like. You are definitely the bed queen!! 
Can't wait til you try a bb. I'm debating buying Mimi a size 1 for now, I just hate to waste $$$ if she's only gonna wear it for a short time!! 
But I love them so much....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Owl said:


> I am SO obsessed with your 4!!! OMG! Could they be ANY cuter? Love their thermals! The Peace symbols ones are adorable!!


Awww your comments always make me smile! 
I was just glad they were all sharing the same bed! Lol. I'm thinking about getting some more thermals for them since they're just such a hit! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh yikes T! That's terrible, I can't even imagine what that was like. You are definitely the bed queen!!
> Can't wait til you try a bb. I'm debating buying Mimi a size 1 for now, I just hate to waste $$$ if she's only gonna wear it for a short time!!
> But I love them so much....
> 
> ...


I'm really intrigued by the BB's. But honestly we don't need anymore harnesses. It would be something else for me to add to breaking my bank. I was also told they are great for long coats, or wearing them over clothes, but they irritate the skin on the thinner skinned pups. I have all these harnesses, and the one that works best for my pups is the XS mesh, step in/vest Puppia. Who knows, I might end up trying the BB's eventually. 

Is the 2 still way too big for Mimi? It starts fitting at a 10" chest, right? 

This is a small part of our harness collection. :lol: I really think I should avoid the BB's. Otherwise I'll be filing bankruptcy.  :lol:

These are all Park Avenue harnesses. I know many don't like them in fear of pressure on the neck. Mine don't pull, and they are adjustable. But even having all of these, I still mostly use our Puppia's.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's a lot of harnesses!! Wow. Odie only has 3! Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That's a lot of harnesses!! Wow. Odie only has 3! Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, I really think we have plenty. :lol:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Pssst! Zorana, did you get my private message? I checked my sent folder and it looks like a couple I've sent haven't gone through.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I'm really intrigued by the BB's. But honestly we don't need anymore harnesses. It would be something else for me to add to breaking my bank. I was also told they are great for long coats, or wearing them over clothes, but they irritate the skin on the thinner skinned pups. I have all these harnesses, and the one that works best for my pups is the XS mesh, step in/vest Puppia. Who knows, I might end up trying the BB's eventually.
> 
> Is the 2 still way too big for Mimi? It starts fitting at a 10" chest, right?
> 
> ...


I love Jaxx's step in Puppia. My problem is getting hair off of it. Even having a few hairs on them drives me nuts. His blue one fits him best without clothes but it seems to track hair the most. His red Puppia doesn't show hair at all. Hubby wants me to buy him a camo Puppia again.

I am exchanging his BB for a size 2 to see if it fits better. His new one is supposed to be here Friday. I think I might just have to find a way to keep hair off his Puppia though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> I love Jaxx's step in Puppia. My problem is getting hair off of it. Even having a few hairs on them drives me nuts. His blue one fits him best without clothes but it seems to track hair the most. His red Puppia doesn't show hair at all. Hubby wants me to buy him a camo Puppia again.
> 
> I am exchanging his BB for a size 2 to see if it fits better. His new one is supposed to be here Friday. I think I might just have to find a way to keep hair off his Puppia though.
> 
> ...


Yeah, after many different harnesses, sizes, etc, the XS step in vest Puppia fits my crew like a glove. Outside of it being a lil loose in the front, it's perfect. Doesn't rub anywhere, and it's very secure. I think it's what you find that really works for your pups build. I love seeing everyone's BB's, though. They have so many pretty colors. 

Have you tried a lint brush? That's what I use, works very well. 

Chance has the camo mesh Puppia. It's very cute! Jaxx would look awesome in it!! 

Yeah, I think the size 2 might be a better fit for Jaxx. He's so fine boned. Let us know how it works out.  xxx


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> Yeah, after many different harnesses, sizes, etc, the XS step in vest Puppia fits my crew like a glove. Outside of it being a lil loose in the front, it's perfect. Doesn't rub anywhere, and it's very secure. I think it's what you find that really works for your pups build. I love seeing everyone's BB's, though. They have so many pretty colors.
> 
> Have you tried a lint brush? That's what I use, works very well.
> 
> ...


The Xs Puppia fits Jaxx unless he has a big bulky sweater on then we go to the size small. Tshirt and such work with the XS just not big fluffy stuff.
Jaxx's first Puppia was a camo one but it was the over the head type. I bet he would look cute in the camo vest. You need to post a pic of Chance in his camo I bet it is cute.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

intent2smile said:


> The Xs Puppia fits Jaxx unless he has a big bulky sweater on then we go to the size small. Tshirt and such work with the XS just not big fluffy stuff.
> Jaxx's first Puppia was a camo one but it was the over the head type. I bet he would look cute in the camo vest. You need to post a pic of Chance in his camo I bet it is cute.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think I have a few of him in his camo harness. I'll look through my pics and post some. If I can't find them, I'll take some new ones. 

I'm not fond of the over the head style. Not sure why, I just find the vest a better fit and style. I have an XS overhead Camo Puppia. If you want it, you are welcome to it. No charge.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

TLI said:


> I think I have a few of him in his camo harness. I'll look through my pics and post some. If I can't find them, I'll take some new ones.
> 
> I'm not fond of the over the head style. Not sure why, I just find the vest a better fit and style. I have an XS overhead Camo Puppia. If you want it, you are welcome to it. No charge.


We are the same way with the over the head ones. Jaxx thinks it is a game to get his head out of it when time to take the harness off. Jaxx yanks and flings his head to get his head out.

I think the vest is a better fit too. I will have to try the lint brush again.

That is so sweet of you T! We have one that has not been used since we started with the Puppia vest/harness.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

adorable - you have 4 lovely cute chis - gee im thinking now ill have to get another one -lily is my first ever chi - i always wanted a chi and now im addicted to them and seeing all these lovely photos on this lovely site i can see me getting another one !!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Urgh Zorana! Your pups are way too cute, I have checked out all the pictures you have posted of Mimi since you set your heart on her and love watching her grow up, they grow like weeds don't they?!

Lovely Elaine contacted me to say she can get the Love and Rock thermal in for Basil as she knows I love it and now I have seen your boys in the peace thermal too ... want want want! I also love the leopard print Diva one, but am wondering if it is too girly but think that it will look great with Basil's Tan spots ... Hmm decisions eh?! 

T - Your collection of harnesses is awe inspiring! Basil has two cheapy ones we no longer use, a puppia Baron step in (can't recommend it highly enough, it is the softest thing and looks so smart on!) and a caramel buddy belt. I have my sights on a tropical sea BB too, they are just so expensive to buy here in Europe and OH won't be heading over to the US anytime soon.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Pssst! Zorana, did you get my private message? I checked my sent folder and it looks like a couple I've sent haven't gone through.


No? I didn't get it!!! 
Can u please resend it?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> I'm really intrigued by the BB's. But honestly we don't need anymore harnesses. It would be something else for me to add to breaking my bank. I was also told they are great for long coats, or wearing them over clothes, but they irritate the skin on the thinner skinned pups. I have all these harnesses, and the one that works best for my pups is the XS mesh, step in/vest Puppia. Who knows, I might end up trying the BB's eventually.
> 
> Is the 2 still way too big for Mimi? It starts fitting at a 10" chest, right?
> 
> ...


This looks like my buddy belt collection!! Lol. I gave in and will be ordering Mimi a size 1,either posh pink pearl or classic pink w crystals!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

maj said:


> adorable - you have 4 lovely cute chis - gee im thinking now ill have to get another one -lily is my first ever chi - i always wanted a chi and now im addicted to them and seeing all these lovely photos on this lovely site i can see me getting another one !!


Thank you! They are addicting! I had my two short coats for a a few years before I got my two long coats, but I'm officially done now, my pack is complete. 
Lily is so beautiful, how old is she?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> Urgh Zorana! Your pups are way too cute, I have checked out all the pictures you have posted of Mimi since you set your heart on her and love watching her grow up, they grow like weeds don't they?!
> 
> Lovely Elaine contacted me to say she can get the Love and Rock thermal in for Basil as she knows I love it and now I have seen your boys in the peace thermal too ... want want want! I also love the leopard print Diva one, but am wondering if it is too girly but think that it will look great with Basil's Tan spots ... Hmm decisions eh?!
> 
> T - Your collection of harnesses is awe inspiring! Basil has two cheapy ones we no longer use, a puppia Baron step in (can't recommend it highly enough, it is the softest thing and looks so smart on!) and a caramel buddy belt. I have my sights on a tropical sea BB too, they are just so expensive to buy here in Europe and OH won't be heading over to the US anytime soon.


Thank you! Mimi has grown like a weed, it's kinda sad how fast the puppy stage flies by. I remember when her little eyes weren't even open and now she's a one smart and crazy monkey!!

Basil would look awesome on both the peace and rock love thermals! Please post pics!! I just ordered the diva (leopard ones) for my girls yesterday, I agree it's really cute but I love anything leopard!! Lol
I need to take a pic of my BB collection too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwww twin! I'm glad my babies made your day!! Mimi is growing up too fast! She learned how to walk on a harness yesterday!!
> I think karma and Laska would look amazing in the rock love thermals!!
> Hope ur having a fabulous day doll!
> 
> ...


I am glad Mimi learnt how to walk on the harness 💗
Laska actually has the love and rock thermal and Karma has the dress, I love that print!!!!

Twin where do you get the BBs with crystals? I have been looking everywhere around here, can't find any 😔
I need a size 2 for Karma now that is getting warm.
xox!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

lilly is 8 months old - i did put some photos of her and her relatives on another thread and also a link from the world pedigree database for everyone here to check out the photos of their chis relatives - just put the pedigree names in the search bar and hopefully ypou will get to see your chis grand parents and great grandparents etc


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> I am glad Mimi learnt how to walk on the harness 💗
> Laska actually has the love and rock thermal and Karma has the dress, I love that print!!!!
> 
> Twin where do you get the BBs with crystals? I have been looking everywhere around here, can't find any 😔
> ...


It's one of my favorite prints too!!!
I think on funnyfur.com, there is an option to add them, also you can add them on the official BB website. I think you ordered from P&C, right? I would email them and ask if they can add the crystals to your order, I think it's $10 more. 
Now post some pics of my babies!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

maj said:


> lilly is 8 months old - i did put some photos of her and her relatives on another thread and also a link from the world pedigree database for everyone here to check out the photos of their chis relatives - just put the pedigree names in the search bar and hopefully ypou will get to see your chis grand parents and great grandparents etc


Oh I'll have to check it out! Leo's dad was a show dog champion as were his grandparents. Mimi's grandfather was a champion too, her dad was suppose to start showing this year but due to a slight ear accident while playing, one of his ears went down and never came back up, poor Ryder! My breeder told me that 7 of Chase's (Leo's dad) puppies have also become champions! So proud of them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

TLI said:


> Is the 2 still way too big for Mimi? It starts fitting at a 10" chest, right?


Ya it's still too big and I'm scared she will fall out of it! I'm giving in and buying her a size 1 today, I'm sure I'll sell in on here in like a month or so when it doesn't fit anymore. I want her to get used to wearing them ASAP!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

leo looks adorable in your signature - are there more photos of leo on this site here - will go and search for some


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

maj said:


> leo looks adorable in your signature - are there more photos of leo on this site here - will go and search for some


Thanks, yes there are tons of him, actually of all of them! 
Here are a few more:









And all 4:









I think I forgot to post their new bag that came in last months too










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

oh my goodness - my jaws just dropped - i want to cuddle him now this instant and he looks so cute in his bag and its my favourite colour pink


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thank you! Mimi has grown like a weed, it's kinda sad how fast the puppy stage flies by. I remember when her little eyes weren't even open and now she's a one smart and crazy monkey!!
> 
> Basil would look awesome on both the peace and rock love thermals! Please post pics!! I just ordered the diva (leopard ones) for my girls yesterday, I agree it's really cute but I love anything leopard!! Lol
> I need to take a pic of my BB collection too!
> ...





miuccias said:


> I am glad Mimi learnt how to walk on the harness 💗
> Laska actually has the love and rock thermal and Karma has the dress, I love that print!!!!
> 
> Twin where do you get the BBs with crystals? I have been looking everywhere around here, can't find any 😔
> ...


I went for all three in the end  hehe, I love Elaine!

Miuccias, Hund-coture.de has the hot pink with the crystals  maybe they can get other colours in too?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Alula said:


> Urgh Zorana! Your pups are way too cute, I have checked out all the pictures you have posted of Mimi since you set your heart on her and love watching her grow up, they grow like weeds don't they?!
> 
> Lovely Elaine contacted me to say she can get the Love and Rock thermal in for Basil as she knows I love it and now I have seen your boys in the peace thermal too ... want want want! I also love the leopard print Diva one, but am wondering if it is too girly but think that it will look great with Basil's Tan spots ... Hmm decisions eh?!
> 
> T - Your collection of harnesses is awe inspiring! Basil has two cheapy ones we no longer use, a puppia Baron step in (can't recommend it highly enough, it is the softest thing and looks so smart on!) and a caramel buddy belt. I have my sights on a tropical sea BB too, they are just so expensive to buy here in Europe and OH won't be heading over to the US anytime soon.


Aww, thank you!!!  It's a collection over a 5 year period. I just got lucky that they didn't outgrow them. I love the look of the BB. I enjoy seeing all the pics of everyone's babies in them. I came close to ordering some, but was told they'd probably iratate the skin under my pups legs. Their skin is tissue thin. Lots of thick coat, but still reluctant to invest, use them, and find out they rub sores under their legs. Plus I know how I am. I'd have to have every color. :lol:



Zorana1125 said:


> This looks like my buddy belt collection!! Lol. I gave in and will be ordering Mimi a size 1,either posh pink pearl or classic pink w crystals!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Zorana1125 said:


> Ya it's still too big and I'm scared she will fall out of it! I'm giving in and buying her a size 1 today, I'm sure I'll sell in on here in like a month or so when it doesn't fit anymore. I want her to get used to wearing them ASAP!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'd love to see your BB collection. My pocket book isn't deep enough for a BB collection that extensive. You also have a LV bag. I'm still in the Coach income limit. :lol: I do love to see all the pics of everyone's goodies. It's like virtually window shopping. xxx

I love that new bag!!!  xxx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see Mimi in her new BB!!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

TLI said:


> Plus I know how I am. I'd have to have every color. :lol:


This is me too, sometimes I am thankful that I don't have a little girl chi because there is just too much extra cute stuff for the girlies, other times I am sad that I can't buy all the super girly stuff so Basil ends up with a more feminine top. I think my other half would draw the line at a hot pink buddy belt though! hehe. Basil's coat is really thick so thankfully we haven't had any trouble although I popped his thermal shirt from Elaine on under it the first few times we wore it, just to be safe. Your wee's are so, well, wee that I can see how delicate their skin would be  

Zorana, is that bag the one with the little gold Chi feet? It's adorable!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana, I was wondering when you would get that bag! Do you love it? I'll re-send my msg today. 

Mayra, P&C told me they can order any BB that are available on the BB website, you just have to get in touch. I've ordered one by email with crystals added and they phoned me to get payment info. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sent the PM again.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Zorana, I was wondering when you would get that bag! Do you love it? I'll re-send my msg today.
> 
> Mayra, P&C told me they can order any BB that are available on the BB website, you just have to get in touch. I've ordered one by email with crystals added and they phoned me to get payment info.
> 
> ...


That's great news. I love the people from P&C!!!! I want the new lavender for Karma with crystals


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Sent the PM again.


I got it love! I'm off tomorrow and will respond, now I must decide who the lucky chi will be!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> That's great news. I love the people from P&C!!!! I want the new lavender for Karma with crystals


OMG I love the new lavender one!!! My favorite color is purple!! I would have gotten that one in the size 1 if I didn't buy the purple splash! I can't wait to see it, good taste as always.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> OMG I love the new lavender one!!! My favorite color is purple!! I would have gotten that one in the size 1 if I didn't buy the purple splash! I can't wait to see it, good taste as always.....
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Terrible news twin, I went to the BB webpage and realize they didn't have the lavender in size 2 so I emailed them and they answered me that they have a few pieces left because the lavender is available for a limited time only


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> I think I forgot to post their new bag that came in last months too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my! I love this bag, Zorana where did you get that?


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I absolutely love that bag!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Terrible news twin, I went to the BB webpage and realize they didn't have the lavender in size 2 so I emailed them and they answered me that they have a few pieces left because the lavender is available for a limited time only


Oh no! They didn't have not even one left for karma?? What about the periwinkle or purple splash??? Those are kinda similar? Also, funny fur has an exclusive color called posh pink pearl and the reviews said its more light lavender than pink (look at the review for the fairy dust, the girl mentions it there too). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KittyD said:


> Oh my! I love this bag, Zorana where did you get that?


Thanks kitty! Bry bought it for me as part of my anniversary gift. He got it off bitch new york's website. It comes in red, pink, and white. The inside is so nice!!!! It's minky leopard, baby Mimi approves!











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Alula said:


> This is me too, sometimes I am thankful that I don't have a little girl chi because there is just too much extra cute stuff for the girlies, other times I am sad that I can't buy all the super girly stuff so Basil ends up with a more feminine top. I think my other half would draw the line at a hot pink buddy belt though! hehe. Basil's coat is really thick so thankfully we haven't had any trouble although I popped his thermal shirt from Elaine on under it the first few times we wore it, just to be safe. Your wee's are so, well, wee that I can see how delicate their skin would be
> 
> Zorana, is that bag the one with the little gold Chi feet? It's adorable!


Yup that's the one! It's so adorable, I love it! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

intent2smile said:


> I absolutely love that bag!!!


Thanks Amy!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks kitty! Bry bought it for me as part of my anniversary gift. He got it off bitch new york's website. It comes in red, pink, and white. The inside is so nice!!!! It's minky leopard, baby Mimi approves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have this bag! off to find it


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh no! They didn't have not even one left for karma?? What about the periwinkle or purple splash??? Those are kinda similar? Also, funny fur has an exclusive color called posh pink pearl and the reviews said its more light lavender than pink (look at the review for the fairy dust, the girl mentions it there too).
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They have a couple sizes 2 left and I saw them on funnyfur and wetnose boutique also but after those are sold there won't be any more, I just don't like to be rush to buy, lol, but I already asked them if they ship internationally. If not I'll buy it somewhere else before they're sold out.
Talking about the purple splash I am not able to find it anywhere online :foxes15:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> They have a couple sizes 2 left and I saw them on funnyfur and wetnose boutique also but after those are sold there won't be any more, I just don't like to be rush to buy, lol, but I already asked them if they ship internationally. If not I'll buy it somewhere else before they're sold out.
> Talking about the purple splash I am not able to find it anywhere online :foxes15:


Ask BB about the purple splash, they had it up and now their site has been under maintenance forever it seems. If you want, ship it to me and I can ship it to you. It probably will be cheaper like that anyway!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ask BB about the purple splash, they had it up and now their site has been under maintenance forever it seems. If you want, ship it to me and I can ship it to you. It probably will be cheaper like that anyway!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!!!!! Read your inbox, I wrote it before I read this <3


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

miuccias said:


> Lol!!!!! Read your inbox, I wrote it before I read this <3


Wrote ya back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Alula said:


> This is me too, sometimes I am thankful that I don't have a little girl chi because there is just too much extra cute stuff for the girlies, other times I am sad that I can't buy all the super girly stuff so Basil ends up with a more feminine top. I think my other half would draw the line at a hot pink buddy belt though! hehe. Basil's coat is really thick so thankfully we haven't had any trouble although I popped his thermal shirt from Elaine on under it the first few times we wore it, just to be safe. Your wee's are so, well, wee that I can see how delicate their skin would be
> 
> Zorana, is that bag the one with the little gold Chi feet? It's adorable!


Haha!! Yeah, you might not get away with hot Pink. Even though he'd look adorable in it!! 

The whole sizing thing was doing my head in. Then I was told it would probably rub their arm pits raw. I decided that with them being so pricey, and that we have plenty of harnesses, my desire to have one was more due to seeing everyone else's and how pretty some of them are. I'm going to be a BB admirer.


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

miuccias said:


> They have a couple sizes 2 left and I saw them on funnyfur and wetnose boutique also but after those are sold there won't be any more, I just don't like to be rush to buy, lol, but I already asked them if they ship internationally. If not I'll buy it somewhere else before they're sold out.
> Talking about the purple splash I am not able to find it anywhere online :foxes15:


do they ship internationally ??? I would just love that bag - its beautiful - what is size 2 ?? is there a size 1 and size 3 then ?? have you got a link for the site - would love to have a browse - thanks in advance - much appreciated :daisy:


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

maj said:


> do they ship internationally ??? I would just love that bag - its beautiful - what is size 2 ?? is there a size 1 and size 3 then ?? have you got a link for the site - would love to have a browse - thanks in advance - much appreciated :daisy:


We were not talking about the bag 
I don't remember where Z bought it but check out bitchnewyork.com they ship internationally, the name of the bag is rescue me, just one size but different colors and I think 3 types of animals.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maj (Apr 9, 2013)

miuccias said:


> We were not talking about the bag
> I don't remember where Z bought it but check out bitchnewyork.com they ship internationally, the name of the bag is rescue me, just one size but different colors and I think 3 types of animals.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol I stand corrected !! I thought there couldnt be sizes for a bag - just obviously as usual reading too fast and not comprehending - a normal trait for me - i will go check out that link - thank you very much xx


----------



## anikalabreee (Apr 6, 2013)

What an adorable little chi family you have!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

